# right thumb blister



## DCB (Aug 10, 2009)

What causes a blister - friction.

So, how are you gripping the club, look at the basics of your grip. Is your grip too loose ? is your right thumb moving slightly across the grip as you swing ?


----------



## nowtfancy (Aug 10, 2009)

My consistency & scores are gradually improving, yesterday I was one topped tee shot from breaking a century for the first time, double figures on any hole are relatively rare, and I can now go & play different courses without feeling too self-conscious (well, after the first tee shot anyway â€“ one day Iâ€™ll be able to enjoy that shot!).

However I now have a blister on my right thumb â€“ a quick google of â€˜golf right thumb blisterâ€™ brings up several thousand results, basically telling me thatâ€™s terrible abandon all hope.
Does anyone else get a blister there?
Is the cause gripping wrong or gripping too tight? (or both!?)

I know the recommendation is likely to be see a pro, but tbh I was a little disillusioned with what I was getting for the dough and with time & money at a premium have decided to play as much as I can until winter when I will pick up lessons again somewhere else.
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## brendy (Aug 10, 2009)

To get a blister, you are holding on too tight, friction and pressure causes blisters, basically rubbing the top layer of skin away from the lower dermal layers.
Grip easier, it wont come flying out of your hands.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 10, 2009)

Are you right handed?


----------



## nowtfancy (Aug 10, 2009)

yes i'm normal ;-)

i thought at first it must be a bit like playing guitar where your fingers need to toughen up, i noticed it a couple of weeks ago, at the following lesson pro said yep grip fine stance fine etc, but managed to play 3 times in a week and could really feel it by end of round yesterday.
I will try loosening grip a little - i do have to very consciously tell myself not to strangle the putter or the wedge..


----------



## bobmac (Aug 10, 2009)

I cut myself on the right thumb once with one of those corned beef tins (lethal things)
It meant I couldnt place my right thumb on the grip at all.
It made no difference to my swing whatsoever.(Still rubbish)
So just hold the club lightly with your left hand and even lighter with your right. On a scale of 1-10 about a 3-4 should be ok


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 10, 2009)

No choking the chicken then?


----------



## bobmac (Aug 10, 2009)

Ufimism?


----------



## nowtfancy (Aug 10, 2009)

lol
she's got a sister...

it's not that bad. ever.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 10, 2009)

My advice would be to just put a plaster strip over it (I keep several in my bag for such emergencies) when you play. I find if I practice too much I get a blister on the inside of my little finger on the right hand and the outside of the 4th finger. I interlock and I think its purely down to the inevitable friction caused by repetitious hitting of balls and not down to a grip issue


----------



## ball_basher (Aug 10, 2009)

it does sound like grip pressure .... try imagine your holding a budgie without crushing it or hurting it


----------

